# Vin and I'd tag



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a 65 lemans 2 door sports coup.I thought it was a base model however after decoding the Vin and I'd plates I found I have a code 10,witch is gto package.what dose that mean exactly?


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Where did you get the code 10? There's a tag on the firewall. Post a picture of it. http://www.oldride.com/library/1965_pontiac_gto.html


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

*ID tag*

if I am reading this correctly I have the 65 lemans 2door sedan sports coupe with the GTO option only 8,319 produced, which makes it a rare find in 2015 here is my id tag .can someone confirm my findings
Thanks


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Where did you get the "10" from?


----------



## CPL (Feb 11, 2016)

i got the 10 off another code sheet that references the id tag number 23727.the sheet you posted says the same thing except it dosnt stick a 10 on the sheet I posted the tag maybe you could look at it see what you think


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

23727 is prefix for a LeMans Sports Coupe (post car). Only PHS docs will note whether the GTO option was ordered on your Fremont built car. You can also pull the rear seat, then carefully remove the window crank handles and rear side panel trim and shine a flashlight in the 1/4 panel area looking for bondo "worms" oozing through the holes in the forward 1/4 panels where '65 LeMans had the chrome pot metal trim. thousands of '65 LeMans have been made into "GTO's" that way, no respect to the future owner. The inspection method is not 100% foolproof, as '65 Tempest's had smooth 1/4 panels in that forward 1/4 panel area, and sometimes original Tempest or original LeMans cutoff 1/4 panels are used in a restoration. Last, there have been many unethical folks out there illegally swapping VIN tags. Get the PHS.


----------

